# Bamboo skewers as a frame



## Nicksotherhoney (Jun 10, 2017)

I just recently heard a podcast And Sam Comfort was the guest and he said he used bamboo skewers asa frame in a mating nuc and let the bees draw their foundation off the bamboo skewers.. has anybody tried this and what where your results?? He also said to use jumbo skewers?? Just curious about this process


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Depends what is being meant by a 'frame' ? My understanding of the word (in the context of beekeeping) is that it defines the outer boundaries of a comb, which skewers will not - bees simply draw comb around them, incorporating those skewers into the comb structure as they go. Exactly the same thing happens when using wire 'frames' - as in Roger Delon's version of the Warre beehive.

Of course - what you could do is to allow the bees to attach their combs to either wire or skewers, and then cut the excess away (that which otherwise attaches to the hive wall) - which would result in something approximating a 'normal' framed comb.

But - I have to ask 'why' ? What is then gained over the use of wide (22-25mm) frame side-bars - as these prevent attachment to the hive walls in the first place ? In either case a long slot is created which runs up along the sides of each comb, of which some beekeepers (Quinby is one that come to mind) have been critical since the earliest days of frame use as being detrimental to the life of the honeybee.

So, skewers are fine - indeed 'ideal' - to use as the framework for comb support, but perhaps not the best solution for the construction of a 'frame' itself.

But for a mini-mating nuc ? It's not a bad idea - I know of several people who already do this.
LJ


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I replied on the other thread. Sam is using his style of Warre hive for mating nucs, not trying to make honey. So the bamboo skewers are fine. No need for expensive custom made woodenware. Sam's former partner works here. Does my grafting now that my eyes aren't good enough. You could PM her on FB and get more info. Sells some nice queens. Tucka Bee


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

little_john said:


> Depends what is being meant by a 'frame' ? My understanding of the word (in the context of beekeeping) is that it defines the outer boundaries of a comb, which skewers will not - bees simply draw comb around them, incorporating those skewers into the comb structure as they go. Exactly the same thing happens when using wire 'frames' - as in Roger Delon's version of the Warre beehive.
> 
> Of course - what you could do is to allow the bees to attach their combs to either wire or skewers, and then cut the excess away (that which otherwise attaches to the hive wall) - which would result in something approximating a 'normal' framed comb.
> 
> ...


Sam Comforts frame of mind is very inventive, using whatever supplies you could find without spending a lot of money, and still be a great beekeeper.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Cloverdale said:


> Sam Comforts frame of mind is very inventive, using whatever supplies you could find without spending a lot of money, and still be a great beekeeper.


I'm not sure about being 'inventive' - as it's a technique which is already being employed for mini-mating nucs. 

FWIW, I was attempting to address the wider issue of using "Bamboo skewers *as a frame*". But as I've already said, for mini-mating nucs they're fine.

If this is all about not spending money - then consider using pallets. They are often free, whereas you have to buy skewers - and jumbo skewers are not exactly cheap. I make all my hives and frames from pallet wood - an under-rated source, imo.
LJ


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Nicksotherhoney said:


> ....... has anybody tried this and what where your results?? He also said to use jumbo skewers?? Just curious about this process


It is not clear what is your goal - mating or general usage.

If the point is to be 1)nearly free and 2)fast to make, and actually working for 3)*general use* (not miniature making nucs only) - I suggest open frames made from any scraps. 
They actually do work well as a general minimalist's solution.
These I am talking about:


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

little_john said:


> I'm not sure about being 'inventive' - as it's a technique which is already being employed for mini-mating nucs.
> 
> FWIW, I was attempting to address the wider issue of using "Bamboo skewers *as a frame*". But as I've already said, for mini-mating nucs they're fine.
> 
> ...


I’m sure he’s the one who started the usage of the skewers, and he probably used used ones, with the leftover BBQ sauce a little treat for the bees.


----------



## Biermann (May 31, 2015)

I always use one or two frames like this when we have a good nectar flow. I have customers looking for honey comb and this is the easiest way to give the bees some 'guidance'. The comb is easy to cut and I wrap it in saran wrap, about 3"x3". The images are from last year, July 11th. It is amazing how different hives have different attitude to fill the frames. We are about 1-2 weeks away from strong flowering in field crops.


----------



## pressure9pa (Feb 14, 2016)

Does it do any good to dip the skewers in wax? I would assume this falls in the "might help a little, but wouldn't hurt" category.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

pressure9pa said:


> Does it do any good to dip the skewers in wax? I would assume this falls in the "might help a little, but wouldn't hurt" category.


Is this the type of rame you are talking about, you can print these very quickly with ends of roll material cut up some plstic foundation to size dip it in wax and push it into the slot in the frame and away you go. Getting nurse bees to stay home is another matter.


----------

